# My Little Poser



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

This is Jeremy...

Kitten:
(sorry for the wrong way, not my photo!)


















Almost a year old now:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

most charming fellow ,and very dapper in his tuxedo...he really suits his lovely name too


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> most charming fellow ,and very dapper in his tuxedo...he really suits his lovely name too


He's very dapper! Earned his name Prince Jeremy for his almost royalty-like photos and character!


----------



## misseskimo (Apr 15, 2013)

I was going to say look at him in his little tux! What a sweetie! Grown up to be very handsome! And very blue eyes!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

His eyes are gorgeous, as well as that brilliant little smudge on his face 

You must be a proud mum!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

misseskimo said:


> I was going to say look at him in his little tux! What a sweetie! Grown up to be very handsome! And very blue eyes!


Unfortunately, his eyes have not stayed blue  but he still has a very pretty face regardless


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Shiny said:


> His eyes are gorgeous, as well as that brilliant little smudge on his face
> 
> You must be a proud mum!


I'm very, very proud of him! He's turned out to be a very well mannered boy, and very easy for anyone to handle.  Vets are always happy to see him as he never puts up a fuss. He enjoys cuddles no matter what and thrives on people's attention... But he is a proper mummy's boy! Even my OH says how attached he is to me and not him


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Little Jeremy is so cute. He has lovely eyes.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> Little Jeremy is so cute. He has lovely eyes.


Thanks!
I don't know about anyone else, but i seem to think he has a very intelligent look in his eyes... He always seems to be thinking about things and looks like his brain is ticking about what to do and how to do something.  And he's very clever so it kinda backs that up.


----------

